# 16795 - Secondary Air Injection System: Incorrect Flow Detected P0411



## jefswat (Jun 10, 2008)

Address 01 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 022 906 032 BM 
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 0007
Coding: 00032
Shop #: WSC 00000
9BWPH61J724075801 VWZ7Z0B5062836
1 Fault Found:
16795 - Secondary Air Injection System: Incorrect Flow Detected
P0411 - 35-00 - -
Readiness: 0000 0000
Pulled this today off my 24v. The code isn't exactly specific about what is wrong. Runs badly at start up and it smells like its running rich all the time. Anyone have some insight or past experiences for me?
I read what ross tech says but its wasn't exactly helpful and i didn't notice any obvious cracks in hoses. There was one 5 months ago that was replaced


_Modified by jefswat at 10:20 PM 5-10-2009_


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

It is almost always a leak in the hoses. Sometimes the o-rings bind up causing a leak too. Occasionally the SAI solenoid gets stuck/ goes bad.


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (apstguy)*

Do you hear the pump come on during a cold start? Disconnect the air hose and make sure air is actually being pumped out. Also check the small vacuum line that connects to the combi valve (Its located right next to the throttle body)


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

the best way you can find the leak....
light a ciggarette or a blunt or cigar... take a fat rip
slowly blow the smoke behind the engine block where u see all the rubber hoses...
its ghetto i know but thats how i found my leak... to fix it and if u have a hook up on smogs is jus to remove the whole SAI and use a block off plate. enjoy the CEL... i love mine


----------



## FuzzyVW (Aug 30, 2006)

speaking of SAI.. isn't there supposed to be a filter in that little canster way up front?


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (FuzzyVW)*

Yeah it is a plastic foam/sponge thing.


----------



## jefswat (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: 16795 - Secondary Air Injection System: Incorrect Flow Detected P0411 (jefswat)*

I don't understand why it runs so bad at start up vagcom still says it is emissions ready


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: 16795 - Secondary Air Injection System: Incorrect Flow Detected P0411 (jefswat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jefswat* »_I don't understand why it runs so bad at start up vagcom still says it is emissions ready

That is kinda odd that you would be emissions ready while the main part of the emissions system is broke








But as for the bad start up, the SAI is usually the culprit... I doesn't just pump air into the cat to heat it up. That air is also used to calibrate the O2 sensor during startup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gerryo619 (May 26, 2010)

I have the same issue on my 24v Vr6. I have already changed the combi valve. Recently I had my mechanic reset the CEL and it remained off for about 1000 miles. How do I know if the SAI pump itself is not working?Usually after about a min or so after a cold start I can hear the engine tune change and drop under 1000 RPM, I am not sure if this is the SAI pump working/shutting off. This CEL is becoming a REAL pain in my a$$.:banghead: I would like to at least troubleshoot the issue myself, in case I do need to take it to a shop, I can walk in with a part and know exactly what I need them to do, that way I can potentially same a bunch of cash. You guys mentioned a filter/canister for the SAI, where exactly is this and how do I check it? To be perfectly honest I haven't been able to locate the actual SAI. Also a side note and not sure if this can be related, but recently while cruising on freeway the car will suddenly loose power (no throttle response) for about 2-3 seconds then kinda does a "thump" and it's back to normal. I am wondering if I should just buy a vacuum hose refresh kit as a preventative measure? I just ordered a new coolant temp sensor just in case. I also recently changed both o2 sensors and replaced cat. Any advise? Thanks in advance


----------



## gerryo619 (May 26, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## gerryo619 (May 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## gerryo619 (May 26, 2010)




----------



## GLIbbery (Jul 12, 2012)

I had the same codes come up. I have a 2004 24v jetta and what I think is the SAI pump comes on when cold for ~30-40 secs. Also at stops occasionally at low RPM. It makes the shop-vac sound though. Is that bad? 

I'm gonna have a buddy mechanic run some tests, but I'm wondering if anyone knows more about that particular sound. Is that bad? I've never heard that before. Just bought the car a few weeks ago. 

I've searched the forums and web and found lots of info, but mostly older stuff. I'm wondering if there is anything new to add. 

Forgot to add that it's still running like a top. No issues that I know of.


----------

